# Velveeta 'cheese' question...



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

as you know I've been stocking food like crazy for our own little personal financial downturn this winter. I'm good...pantry is GREAT. and we're still buying while the buying is good. anyway...hubster brought home groceries yesterday and there was Velveeta. he says it isn't refrigerated in the store, so until opened I can put in on the shelf. is that ok???? like most...we normally like natural cheese, but in the pinch......he said he remembers his mom making wonderful grilled cheese and such with Velveeta...so I'm good with it. that's my question, tho.......until opened....just shelf it? thanks!


----------



## KatW (Jul 26, 2002)

Velveeta doesn't need to be refrigerated until you open it, once opened it should go in the fridge.

To find recipes that use Velveeta try the Kraft food site: http://www.kraftfoods.com


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

THANK YOU! I have to go...and was sooooo hoping I'd see some advice on this!


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

We keep a couple boxes of velvetta in the cabinet for emergancies and use it for a LOT of things..
Grilled cheese sandwiches
mac and cheese
brocolli- mushroom dip
quaso dip
cheesy tuna casserole


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

I like to have velvetta and it doesnt have to be refr. till open then it will last I think it said 8 weeks in the fridge. It does good in alot of things. Have fun with it.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Velveeta never goes bad because it was never good.

It's the candy corn of cheese.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Oggie said:


> Velveeta never goes bad because it was never good.
> 
> It's the candy corn of cheese.





I'm glad I wasn't sipping a drink when I read that! LOL

I unfortunately, like both. 

Jessie


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Velveeta is the main ingredient in our favorite fudge recipe!


----------



## ayleeann (Nov 3, 2003)

I recently read (sorry, I don't remember where) that an unopened box of Velveeta covered with a coat of wax will last up to 3 years.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Oggie said:


> Velveeta never goes bad because it was never good.
> 
> It's the candy corn of cheese.


LOL! I was going to post that it doesn't need to be refrigerated because it isn't really cheese.


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

Velveeta is made up of MPC (milk protein concentrate) that comes from "foreign"imports, a way NZ dairy processors can bypass trade agreements.

Do a little research about the Fonterra company and their involvement in the poison chinese milk scandal.....might change you mind about using it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

milkinpigs said:


> Do a little research about the Fonterra company and their involvement in the poison chinese milk scandal.....might change you mind about using it.


I did some research on that company earlier this month.

WHOA.... makes me look at fast food in a new light.  (which I already didn't have a good view of in the first place).


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

So bad that even bacteria won't eat it.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Candy corn good. Fire bad. What's that make cheeze whizz (a) in the little jar (b) in the squeeze nozzle can? String cheese (insert shudder)?? The name alone brings to mind all of the jokes I've ever heard about cheese binding. I think I'll go lie down for a bit.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got some "real" cheese waxed for long term storage, and a few loafs of Velveeta for long term storage. It's not what I'd consider best quality, but I'd eat it! 

I keep mine in a cool dry place, unopened until we eat it.....after that we'll either eat fast or put it in the fridge.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Would anyone have a recipe for making your own Velveeta? I have eaten Velveeta for forty years and really liked it when I was younger but I don't think I will eat it if it is made with China products.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I keep mine in the refrigerator just cause it melted one hot summer day in the cabinet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

elliemaeg said:


> Would anyone have a recipe for making your own Velveeta? I have eaten Velveeta for forty years and really liked it when I was younger but I don't think I will eat it if it is made with China products.


*Velveeta Cheese*

1 1/2 pounds grated Cheddar cheese
1 1/2 cups very hot water, divided
1/2 cup plus 1 tablespoon instant dry milk 
1/2 envelope unflavored gelatine (1 1/2 teaspoons)

In blender, put 3/4 cup of the water, 3 tablespoons of the milk and 1/2 teaspoon of the gelatine, and whip until gelatine is dissolved. Quickly add to the hot mixture 1/2 pound of the Cheddar cheese. Whip until blended. Pour into an 8 x 4 x 2 1/2-inch loaf pan that has been lined with plastic wrap. Repeat this twice, until all remaining ingredients are used. Cover pan with more plastic wrap and chill overnight before unmolding. Keep cold and slice as needed.

Yields 2 pounds.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

ayleeann said:


> I recently read (sorry, I don't remember where) that an unopened box of Velveeta covered with a coat of wax will last up to 3 years.


So will real cheese? :shrug:


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> in the squeeze nozzle can? .


I recently tried some of that cheese in a spray can. I'd never tried it before. I always wanted to but my mother would never allow it when I was a kid. It looked so good on the cracker box. So anyway, I was strolling through the dollar store looking for cheap stuff the other day and seen cheese in a can and I had to try it. Even bought some dollar store ritz to try it on. 

I must report that it wasn't very good. Not much of a cheese flavor and the flavor it did have wasn't all that great. I thought maybe the low rent ritz were somehow tainting the spray cheese so I stuck the nozzle in my mouth to take a hit of the stuff right from the can. The feeling of the stuff shooting out of the can was extremely creepy and quite unpleasant and the taste was still pretty disagreeable.

Maybe it was just low buck brand I bought and the kraft spray can cheese would be better. I doubt I'll be trying it again any time soon though.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Don't eat fake cheese.:bash:


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe it was just low buck brand I bought and the kraft spray can cheese would be better. I doubt I'll be trying it again any time soon though

Don't waste your money - I had much the same story about 3 weeks ago - kidlets were BEGGING for "spray cheese" and my mom never, ever would buy the stuff, so I caved abd bought it for my children's and my inner child's enjoyment. My children were in spray cheese heaven - my inner child said "what were we thinking!" It was name brand Kraft and nasty nastiness! I will never buy it again. My mom is usually right. *sigh* I can't wait to hear her laugh when I say - "you were right mom." LOL

Jessie


----------



## ZMTmom (Jan 30, 2008)

zong said:


> So bad that even bacteria won't eat it.


:rotfl: I think after Armageddon...there'll be cockroaches, Velveeta and Spam still left on earth.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

mamita said:


> as you know I've been stocking food like crazy for our own little personal financial downturn this winter.


If what you are doing is stocking food, what is Velveeta doing on the list? It isn't food. It isn't at all life sustaining. Buying imitation food uses up money that could be used for real food.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Ladycat,
I wonder if it would be possible to can this velveeta type cheese. It sounds much better than the store type.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

elliemaeg said:


> Ladycat,
> I wonder if it would be possible to can this velveeta type cheese. It sounds much better than the store type.


I don't know. But it sure is a good idea.

I think I'll search the net and see if I can find cheese canning instructions. If I can find instructions to go by, I'll try canning a jar and see how it works out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Home canned cheese:

_While home canning cheese is considered by some to be âexperimentalâ canning, many books have been written with cheese canning recipes, and a whole lot of people have been canning this high acid (lactic acid) food with good results. I dice up hard cheese and pack it into wide mouth pint and half pint jars, placed in water half way up the open jar, in a roasting pan on the stove. The water gets hot, like a double boiler, and the cheese melts. As it melts, I add more until the jar is full, leaving half an inch headroom. The jars are then wiped clean, a hot, previously simmered lid is placed on them, the ring tightened firmly tight and the jars are then processed in a water bath canner for 40 minutes. I have pressure canned cheese, but the cheese gets a too-done flavor; not burned, but like the browned cheese on top of a pizza. â Jackie_

http://www.backwoodshome.com/blogs/JackieClay/

Very cool! I'm going to try that with homemade velveeta!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Shygal said:


> So will real cheese? :shrug:


I've got store bought cheese I waxed in early February, still sitting in the garage - not moldy and ready to eat! I had such good luck with it that I've waxed a total of about 20 lbs. You can buy food grade wax, but I've also saved the wax from cheese (those baby belle round cheeses) and melted it. 

For long term food storage cheese, I have some dried cheese powder and some dehydrated cheese. They might not be as good as slicing a nice brick of cheese, but the protein and calcium and YUM factor will still be there when I cook with it.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Tell me more about waxing store bought cheese! This is a new topic for me


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

sheepish said:


> If what you are doing is stocking food, what is Velveeta doing on the list? It isn't food. It isn't at all life sustaining. Buying imitation food uses up money that could be used for real food.


I think this probably could be chalked up to personal preference. I did a little research on the Fonterra issue, checked Kraft's website and feel comfortable eating it (though I agree that one needs to research for themselves and not take others' words for it). I like the taste of Velveeta (especially in mac and cheese), it's a lot cheaper than "real" cheese and it is shelf-stable just the way it comes. I'm also just starting to stock up on foods, and I'm making sure to keep some of the foods I like... like Velveeta 

I don't expect to change anyone's mind about the virtues or evils of Velveeta, because it's like cats and politics; people seem to have strong feelings on either side. Just sharing my thoughts on the function of Velveeta in my pantry.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

ladycat said:


> Home canned cheese:
> 
> While home canning cheese is considered by some to be âexperimentalâ canning, many books have been written with cheese canning recipes, and a whole lot of people have been canning this high acid (lactic acid) food with good results.


As much as I hate to, I have to disagree with Jackie (the goddess of all things country!) on this issue. Fat can't be canned safely because it loves botulism. It has the ability (tho it doesn't do it all the time - hence the lack of deaths due to home canned cheese) to surround the bacteria & protect it from being killed by high heat. I don't know how it's done commercially, but according to what I've read they are able to do it safely. 

Commercially canned cheese comes in small enough cans so in an emergency where there is no electricity, you wouldn't have to worry about keeping a large amount of cheese cold. It costs more than fresh cheese, but in my opinion, safety is important enough to pay a little extra. 

I bought a sample pack of Red Feather canned butter & cheese, but haven't gotten around to trying it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

MariaAZ said:


> I think this probably could be chalked up to personal preference. I did a little research on the Fonterra issue, checked Kraft's website and feel comfortable eating it


After reading the FDA and USDA dockets and the Senate and Congressional subcommittee reports on Kraft and Fonterra, I choose to NOT eat Kraft dairy products. 

Fonterra is harder to detect (since they are an ingredient supplier), but avoiding fast food and restaurant dairy products, and store brand dairy products, will pretty much put them out of the picture.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

ladycat said:


> After reading the FDA and USDA dockets and the Senate and Congressional subcommittee reports on Kraft and Fonterra, I choose to NOT eat Kraft dairy products.
> 
> Fonterra is harder to detect (since they are an ingredient supplier), but avoiding fast food and restaurant dairy products, and store brand dairy products, will pretty much put them out of the picture.


And that is the beauty of doing one's research for one's self rather than depending on the opinions of others. I personally think food safety is not only an industry responsibility, it's an individual responsibility. The Internet allows people to find information that in the past was not readily available, so it's much easier now for people to find information to help determine themselves whether or not they want to add or remove a food item from their diet.


----------



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

Ahh, now I understand why I'm not one of the popular kids. I like velveta, and other such products that are touted as evil...........sigh.


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Chixarecute said:


> Velveeta is the main ingredient in our favorite fudge recipe!


Where's the recipe!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Bonnie L said:


> I bought a sample pack of Red Feather canned butter & cheese, but haven't gotten around to trying it.


I got a sample can too. It is supposed to be cheddar, but I found it to be a lot like American cheese - kind of pasty/rubbery and not crumbly or hard like real cheese. So I have a couple of cans just to have something different in the pantry, but I won't buy any more of it.

Now, the Red Feather butter is a whole different thing. We loved it, and I have lots of it in my pantry.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I got a sample can too. It is supposed to be cheddar, but I found it to be a lot like American cheese - kind of pasty/rubbery and not crumbly or hard like real cheese. So I have a couple of cans just to have something different in the pantry, but I won't buy any more of it.
> 
> Now, the Red Feather butter is a whole different thing. We loved it, and I have lots of it in my pantry.


I sort of thought the cheese would be like that since it is heated when the cans are processed. Home canned cheese would be the same. Nutritionally, it's better than processed cheese food because it's real cheese. 

I'm definitely going to have to try my butter!


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

Not to go off topic, but it is food related so what the heck.
Mom of Four, I noticed your signature and was wondering what you serve them with?


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Velveeta, is a Kraft product of ConAgra Food, Inc. The box says, "After opening, refrigerate up to 8 weeks." (Just be sure to wrap it well.) You can go to www.velveeta.com or call 1-800-847-1997 for recipes or questions. Our family loves it on casseroles, grilled or in dips. I have 2 boxes in my fridge crisper as part of my "stock." 
I have never heard of it in candy, but sounds good. Where can I get a recipe? Jklady


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

Velvetta is good stuff even if it is fake.

It's kind of like Twinkies. They should last 50 years if not opened.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Christiaan said:


> Not to go off topic, but it is food related so what the heck.
> Mom of Four, I noticed your signature and was wondering what you serve them with?


I've wondered the same thing! :rock:


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Christiaan said:


> Mom of Four, I noticed your signature and was wondering what you serve them with?


Hee hee! I usually just saute' them in butter and serve them over fettuccine, served with some stir fried veggies and a nice glass of wine. My older ones are getting tough now, so I'll use the crock pot on them.


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

Is the dry milk still in it's powdered form when you put it in or is it mixed to the boxes instuctions?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

cindy71 said:


> Is the dry milk still in it's powdered form when you put it in or is it mixed to the boxes instuctions?


For the velveeta recipe? That's for dry powdered milk.


----------

